

Ask HN: cross platform mobile development platform for native apps - (Gaming) - Gauravdev

Hi&#60;p&#62;What is best cross platform mobile development platform for native apps - especially gaming apps
======
PraiseChaos
I've spent a good bit of time using Corona SDK and have found it to be a
useful platform. The engine uses Lua and deploys natively to iOS and Android
platforms. The yearly license fee is about $349 to deploy to both platforms.
Check out Grisly Manor on Android for an example of a game written using
Corona.

